# New IPs wanting to join the FF family & looking for advice on foreign surrogacy



## heidiandrichie (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. My husband Richie and I have just found out we can't have a baby (we are actually both infertile it seems, which is a double blow). I have spent a long time looking around this site today and it's so great to see how much warmth and support there is among all the IPs on here. I would love to be part of this lovely community. At the moment I feel that a foreign surrogacy (or possibly adoption) is the best option. Really we just want to find the quickest way of bringing a little baby into our loving home. I would be so grateful for your advice on what the best first steps are because we have a blank canvas at the moment and are really willing to try anything. We'll be sure to share our story and come back with any tips and advice of our own as we travel along the path. Thanks so much and love to you all. Heidi and Richie xxx


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi
Welcome, I know in Ireland that international surrogacy is quicker than adoption as adoption assessment takes years here also my pet hate about adoption is social workers assessing childless couples who will make excellent parents and saying you are not suitable due to very silly reasons like weight, illness ( in my case chronic pain) and numerous other silly reasons. If everyone who could reproduce was assessed the same the human race would become extinct.

I have been trying for 18yrs and after 10 ivfs and three miscarriages and being told by social worker that I failed medical to adopt we thought it was all over. However we are now six months along with twins at sci in India with a wonderful surrogate.however one parent must be genetic to bring baby home

Good luck

Rosebud


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Heidi and Richie

There are lots of different options, and doing your homework thoroughly at the start is always so important. Make sure you dig beyond the clinic/agency sales pitch, and check out the true overall cost, the way things work (and what this means for your safety and your surrogate's and child's) and legal and immigration issues, before you decide on how to move forward. I'm a great believer in going into things with your eyes wide open.

Are you based in the UK? If so there's free information on our website about the legal and immigration side http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/international-surrogacy-law

Natalie


----------



## heidiandrichie (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks Rosebud! I will look into how it works in Ireland. Really appreciate your advice. And good luck with your twins! So glad you found a solution that works for you. 

Thanks Natalie! I agree - really want to make sure we have all the facts before we embark on anything and tbh at the moment we haven't decided which route to take: surrogacy or international adoption. We're really just looking into both options in as much detail as possible. Trouble is, you hear terrible stories about babies being abducted and things and we would obviously want to avoid being involved with any disreputable agencies. Hard to know which to swerve though. We've had a look at your website and it seems a great resource. sure we'll keep dipping in. 

thanks! xxx


----------



## liwi31 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hiya,

I just wanted to say hi and good luck on your journey, it must be so tough hearing you cannot have children.  I don't have much light to shed on foreign surrogacy but if you ever want to ask any questions about UK surrogacy from a surros point of view please dont hesitate to get in touch.

L xx


----------

